# avitar dilemma



## shandril (Sep 17, 2005)

ok here's the thing i collect heaps of anime and fantasy art and im having trouble finding something that suits me now the question is do i find one avitar and stick to it or do i just change it as my mood dictates 
here's just a couple i have lying around that im partial to


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 17, 2005)

shandril said:
			
		

> ok here's the thing i collect heaps of anime and fantasy art and im having trouble finding something that suits me now the question is do i find one avitar and stick to it or do i just change it as my mood dictates
> here's just a couple i have lying around that im partial to


You might have noticed that I have just changed mine!  I see that some of the lovely people here seem to pick a new one - quite often!  
I guess if you want just one, pick the one that suits you.  Mind you, I am neither a 'dragon' - far from it, I might add - nor a wild sword waving young lady!  Perhaps I would like to be! 
I really like the ones that you have chosen, lovely colours and very feminin.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 17, 2005)

shandril said:
			
		

> ok here's the thing i collect heaps of anime and fantasy art and im having trouble finding something that suits me now the question is do i find one avitar and stick to it or do i just change it as my mood dictates
> here's just a couple i have lying around that im partial to


 
you could always start a poll showing a few of your favs and ask the forum to decide an avatar for you


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2005)

I played about with a few before I found one that somehow encapsulated how I felt and wanted to communicate (members who have read Watchmen should fear me!!).


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah, but brian i still miss the old kiefer one.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 18, 2005)

That second one is quite cool shandril

Personally, I change whenever I've got bored of the previous one... every couple of months, I guess. I've yet to find one that suits me perfectly on this forum. vbmenu_register("postmenu_132278", true);


----------



## shandril (Sep 18, 2005)

now i have even more to think about  

im just looking for a picture that says female beautiful and deadly..
"hey we are all alowed our fantasies"...*laughing*

oh well i'll keep looking and if can narrow the pictures down to five favourites i'll post a poll    

and hope someone replies...hehe


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 18, 2005)

shandril said:
			
		

> now i have even more to think about
> 
> im just looking for a picture that says female beautiful and deadly..
> "hey we are all alowed our fantasies"...*laughing*
> ...


 
plenty of people will reply everyone likes to get their 2 bits in


----------



## kaneda (Sep 18, 2005)

They're all lovely, really like them - in fact I've used the third one as an avatar on my msn 

I would say its up to you, change it when you feel too! The good thing is that if you decide that you prefered your previous avatar you can just change back to it.


----------



## shandril (Oct 1, 2005)

i think im going to make it a mood thing ...you will always have a fair idea of my mood depending on what avatar i use 

*winks*


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*Just change it as often as you like.
 It gives us something fresh to look at. 
*


----------



## vanilla (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi every one I'm new to comp and I would like to have avatar of a leopard if some one could make me one and put it on for me if I give them my password let me know at my PM thanks


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 20, 2005)

babe, don't give out your password, to anyone. it just isn't safe.
quick guide to adding an avatar, the site has a list of great ones, click on personal profile button, then edit avatar button, browse through and have a look. if you can't find one you like, then find a picture you like and post it here, i'm sure one of the mod's or admins will be hapy to help you add it to your profile.


----------



## FelineEyes (Oct 22, 2005)

For lepords go to google and type in avatars + cats and see what comes up.  That what I usually do, though I go for house cats rather than wild ones.  Shandril, just change whenever you feel like it.  I don't think anyone cares.


----------

